# LGT 2654 not pulling....



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, I know, I've read about the transmission failures, but not before I sent it in to be repaired! I've had this mower for about 8 years and mow just a hair over 2 acres all season. Not a lot of hills, but some steep drainage areas and a steady climb from the back of the yard to front. It's always pulled great, except in reverse, until about a month ago. It started getting slower and slower and finally, I turned to pull up from the ditch, like I have every week since new, and it refused to pull me up. So, I called the repair shop and they came and got it. They've had it 3 weeks now and so far they've found.......NOTHING! It pulls them just fine! I've argued with them about fluid, belts, etc. but they can't find anything wrong with it! They're bringing it home tomorrow. 

I'm not a mower mechanic by any stretch of the imagination, but what do I do if it continues this behavior??? They say the transmission is sealed--so what do you do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They probably aren't putting a load on it,....just running it in a parking lot.
When was the last time the drive belt was checked/replaced ??
http://todaysmower.com/2013/2013-husqvarna-lgt2654-review/


----------



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, it came home yesterday. "Nothing wrong." $69.50 for the deck service, thank you very much! I got on it late yesterday evening (almost dark) and mowed about 1/3 of my yard (friend mowing it while mine was in the shop got rained out at that point). Granted, it pulled like a trooper, I could find nothing wrong with it either......it even backed me up a pretty steep incline.

Drive belt was replaced about a year ago. I had an oil leak I couldn't find and the mower was getting incredibly slow. Took it in to find the leak--it was the oil pan gasket and it was dripping off the frame onto the drive belt. Leak fixed and a new drive belt....

We'll just have to wait and see.......


----------



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, sent it back Tuesday. Mowed my 2+ yard and it barely made it back to the shed. Worked great for about the first 20 minutes, then it was S L O W going and no backing up......

The repair shop called today--transmission needs to be replaced--$1100!

So, that being roughly 1/3 of a new John Deere D170 or Sears Craftsman 20445.......which has the best transmission???


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I can give you much advice but I can say this......
Our 2 year old Cub Cadet LTX 1046 was in shop about month ended up w/transmission replacement,in mean time Mrs. purchase Craftsman T2200 model.
Mrs. mow yesterday w/Cub and today w/Craftmans hand down she like Craftsman.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The D 170 has the same trans as your Husqvarna. Sears doesn't show what trans they have in the Pro 20445.
The D 170,is made for Home Depot sales,but the CraftsmanPro is not.
However,the Craftsman Pro 20445,sells for a MSRP of $3500,and the D170 should be around $2800 .
I would google both,for consumer reports/reviews,and decide from there.


----------



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

Repair shop offered me $100 on trade for my Husq. No thanks! It's got less than 400 hours, 4 good tires, excellent deck & bodywork, engine is perfect......... I think I can get more than that myself. 

I bought a John Deere x320 yesterday. Can't wait for it to be delivered!


----------

